# ledge



## Zareza

Hello,
I read in a book a dialogue about a bear rescued from the ledge of a bridge with a net. Looking for the word _ledge_ I found that this kind of 'adventure' happens often in Canada or America (here, with images : Bear Rescued from Bridge Ledge ) . 
Could you translate the word _ledge_ in this context, please? In Romanian I found only : prichici, pervaz. But when we talk about a bridge?
Thank you !


----------



## farscape

Lespede sau brână mai degrabă. Trebuie să vezi cum the legi de pod.

Later,
.


----------



## Zareza

_Bârnă_ este mai degrabă din lemn. Dar m-ați pus pe o pistă bună și am dat de _grindă_ care poate fi și de beton. Din imaginile de pe net _ledge_ nu face referire totdeauna la același „spațiu”. Poate fi și marginea de după balustrada unui pod. Urșii năzdrăvani, se pare că se feresc din calea mașinilor ascunzându-se sub pod, deasupra bolților de beton armat (ale infrastructurii).


----------



## farscape

Dacă e vorba de structura de rezistență, atunci grinda e beam. Dar cred că ar merge grinda, gândindu-mă la poza din link.

Brâna mea nu-i totuna cu bârna, vezi aici.

f.


----------

